

Learning JavaScript: Where To Start? - laujen

I have been programming off and on for a couple of decades. Most recently Obj-C and RonR the past few years with a little Java mixed in. I would like to learn JavaScript, JQuery and JQuery Mobile. I tend to learn better by example than by theory. Given my programming background, where do I start?
======
yummyfajitas
Javascript: The Good Parts

<http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596517748/>

This teaches you the language. Jquery is just a library on top of that which
is fairly simple to learn.

~~~
briandoll
This is arguably the best book on JavaScript. It's a great way to understand
the prototypal language, and serves as a good guide on building "proper" code
in the conventions best suited for the language.

While I do think this is the best book to learn the language, I think you'll
want to dive deep into a framework like jQuery to get things done. Straight
JavaScript is very bare-bones, and you'll spend much more time in library code
than with bare code.

While I love this book, and I finally feel like I 'get' the somewhat odd
prototypal style of JS, it didn't help me get things done any faster.

~~~
laujen
Thanks. What is your favorite jquery book?

------
DanielBMarkham
Here's the last list I got from polling HN recommendations. This is ordered
according to the way I would go about it.

[http://www.hn-books.com/#B0=41&B1=14&B2=97&B3=89...](http://www.hn-
books.com/#B0=41&B1=14&B2=97&B3=89&B4=119&B5=96&B6=30&BC=7&E0=1&EC=1&FC=0&QC=0&Name=Daniel)

I've included a JQuery book because in my opinion JQuery is quickly becoming a
de facto part of Javascript.

